# The Godfather game problems



## shortyrock21 (Jul 11, 2005)

I have this game in a DVD version it kept asking me for directx when trying to install it but my directx was already updated so I had to save the disk to my hard drive and install the game from there. Now that the game is installed I get an "EA" slash screen(not a black screen) and then the game crashes without any warnings or errors. I have a geforce 6600gt and I updated its drives I also have the latest directx in .I also updated my firmware for my DVD drive. I also tried restoring my computer back a few months and nothing seems to be working I don&#8217;t think it is a hardware problem because my computer isn&#8217;t that old. I can&#8217;t seem to figure this one out. Any detectives out there who can help me?


----------



## kombat75 (Jan 12, 2006)

Try to read the manual - did they mention any crash or problem stated ..

If not uninstall the game and re-install again..


----------



## shortyrock21 (Jul 11, 2005)

That didn't work I also did a system restore and I can't figure it could it be that there is a emulator drive with daemon tools? I purchased the game but I had another game with the virtural drive.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

shortyrock21 said:


> That didn't work I also did a system restore and I can't figure it could it be that there is a emulator drive with daemon tools? I purchased the game but I had another game with the virtural drive.


Its possible that your virtual drive is preventing the game to load. Close it down and see if it it works... if not, remove it completely and try again

and you nauhty person for having a game in a virtual drive...


----------



## shortyrock21 (Jul 11, 2005)

I think I'm going to wipe her out. I haven't reformated my hard drive in a while and a lot of stuff has been acting funky so I might as well start fresh.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well that's a possibility. Just remember to back up your stuff... including your email if you use Outlook / Express... and also your files you received from users of AOL IM etc...


did that once... painful... just painful...


----------



## danny7470 (Apr 25, 2006)

Copy all of the dvd contents into a folder on your hard drive. go into the folder named "autorun" open the file autorun useing notepad then scroll down or use edit/find "directx" edit this line from "directx = 9.0c" to "directx =0". This will definatly work. EA games always have this problem.

Oh and remember to save it to the same place as you opened it. 

Then click the auto run icon in the folder where you copied the contents of the file to.


----------



## CombatKidd (Apr 14, 2007)

When you copy it all to the hard drive and do it.

Do you then install it

and then can you delete that folder you copied it too?


----------

